# Hydrogen Peroxide to the rescue



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

My dog ate a half a peach pit at around 1am last night. I quickly googled it and saw that it is a very bad thing. I remembered the vet had told me to use hydrogen peroxide if I ever needed to induce vomiting and wasn't near a vet. I mixed one teaspoon of 3% hydrogen peroxide with vanilla ice cream and he quickly ate it and then puked it up with the peach pit in minutes. It made me think this is a very good thing to have on hand. I really recommend making sure you've got some. 

There are some risks involved in using it and its not always a good option but I really recommend reading up on it and being prepared. I should mention it was a small peach pit so I was confident it wasn't a choking hazard for him, it was the cyanide in it I was worried about. Also it still wasn't a pleasant experience. It is quite traumatic to watch your dog suddenly vomiting so violently. It was rather scary but he was fine within about 20 minutes and peach pit free. 

This is a good article on inducing vomiting in your pet http://healthypets.mercola.com/site.../how-and-when-to-induce-vomiting-in-pets.aspx


----------



## Amykathleen1981 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Meredith 
I've heard the same about hydrogen peroxide but just wondered where you get it from? I had an inkling that it is something you get in hair bleach which might be wrong? I'll have a read of the article you posted, thank you


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi Amy. I'm currently living in the USA and here as well as in Canada it is in any drugstore. It is with other antiseptics and comes normally in a 3% solution. Its with things like rubbing alcohol.


----------

